# ATTENTION: Bay Area People, Toys For Tots Car Show



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

on 12/15/02, there will be a car show held in Santa Clara, in the Great America Parking Lot, in support of the Toys For Tots program. 

To enter your car, all you have to do is bring a toy.
its being hosted by another local car message bored, Streetracing.org. 

come out, its for the kids

here's the link:
http://www.sromagazine.com/home.php?op=go&id=551


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

THe forums crashed. But who else is going? I might show up if anyone else goes.


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

i might be down to just bring a few toys for the kids. dont think i want to enter my car, as it is pretty much stock =(


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

well, its not like a car show in the HIN, import showoff sense of the word. its more like a big meet. there will be everything from imports to domestics from all over the bay area. anyway my car is pretty much stock too but it will be fun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Mine's a little modded...but still primered.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

change in location.
great america backed out so the meet will now ba at independence high school.


----------

